# Wonderfully terrible movies of childhood...



## Fyrefox (Apr 17, 2021)

I remember those days as if they were yesterday...Saturday nights with a bowl of _Jiffy Pop _popcorn, plastered to my parent's old black & white TV set, watching _Chiller Theater _for its cheesy old horror and sci fy movies, like 1958's _The Crawling Eye!  _Horror and monster movies weren't terribly graphic back in those days, and there was no blood or dismemberment depicted.  The special effects were laughable by today's standards, but it was all great stuff to me back then.  What are some memorably bad movies that you recall watching from your childhood?


----------



## jujube (Apr 17, 2021)

They were all delightfully cheesy..  I am a connoisseur of really dreadful horror or sci-fi movies of the olden days.

I never could understand how The Mummy, while dragging a leg and with one arm wrapped to his chest, could always overtake and overpower a perfectly normal man.

And the sci-fi films......there was one director who was running low on funds and got hold of some headless gorilla costumes and some old diving helmets. VOILA! Killer space apes.  Just don't ask why......

We would stay up late every Friday night and watch Selwyn the Ghoul or Sammy Terry present "The Best of the Worst".


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2021)

Remember Clint Eastwood in Revenge of the Creature?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 17, 2021)

The Curse of the Fly (1965)


----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2021)

The original FLY. Creeped me out at the end why the fly said, help me...


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2021)

We used to have a locally produced television program on Saturday called Monster Movie Matinee that has become a sort of cult classic.  The actors were all employed behind the scenes at the local televisions station and the props were cobbled together by the staff.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 17, 2021)

Creature From The Black Lagoon (1954)


----------



## Chet (Apr 17, 2021)

Svengoolie is on MeTV every Saturday night with all those good horror and Sci-Fi movies.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 17, 2021)

*My Mother made my older sister take me to the Saturday matinee at our local movie theater. I was only about 8yrs old and it scared the p**p 
out of me.*


----------



## Llynn (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Apr 17, 2021)

Many thanks to Roger Corman for producing an amazing amount of cheezy movies.   
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Corman_filmography


----------



## Lara (Apr 17, 2021)

Outer Limits or Twilight Zone had one called "Crater Man" that scared the life out of me once when I was alone babysitting (age 12) and the lights were all out. I wanted to show you a youtube of it so I googled "Crater Man" and all I got was "How to make a Cake". I've made one or two of those when it sinks in the center.

It was about an astronaut that crashed on the moon and couldn't get back for a long time. He had craters all over his body including his head and face. He would walk around at night in neighborhoods and peek in their windows. I don't remember him hurting anyone. But kept thinking he would.


----------



## Ceege (Apr 17, 2021)

1955 -
It Came From Beneath The Sea




 via @YouTube 

This movie really frightened me.  Seeing people squished by this thing gave me nightmares.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2021)

Chet said:


> Svengoolie is on MeTV every Saturday night with all those good horror and Sci-Fi movies.


I tune into Svengoolie but these little guys annoy me.


----------



## old medic (Apr 17, 2021)

DINOSUARUS....  cant believe I remembered this...


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2021)

How come movie monsters only attack scantily clad women?


----------



## Gaer (Apr 17, 2021)

The Blob!  hahaha!


----------



## win231 (Apr 17, 2021)

One of my favorites:  "House on Haunted Hill."


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 17, 2021)

_THEM! _and The _Hideous Sun Demon_. As stated, _The Blob_.


----------



## MrPants (Apr 17, 2021)

The Brain That Wouldn't Die


----------



## Don M. (Apr 17, 2021)

The one that sticks in my mind was "Psycho"....staring Anthony Perkins, and Janet Leigh.....1960.


----------



## win231 (Apr 17, 2021)

MrPants said:


> The Brain That Wouldn't Die


I remember that one when I was a kid.  I remember thinking, "How's she gonna ride a bike?"


----------



## jerry old (Apr 17, 2021)

Frank and the boys were awful slow movers to catch humans.
The best looking monster of that era was 'the Creature from the Black Lagoon.' [best looking   authentic]

'The Thing' wet my 10 year old pants
Dracula, not scary, skirt chaser
Are zombies supposed to be scary?

Todays angels and demons-what's that about


----------



## MrPants (Apr 17, 2021)

Don M. said:


> The one that sticks in my mind was "Psycho"....staring Anthony Perkins, and Janet Leigh.....1960.


The shower scene was scary


----------



## Judycat (Apr 17, 2021)

When I was a kid a movie company came to our town to film a Western. When it finally appeared in the theater we all got to see it for free. It was the definition of terrible.


----------



## win231 (Apr 17, 2021)

MrPants said:


> The shower scene was scary
> 
> View attachment 160336


I saw an interview with Janet Leigh.  She said Hitchcock rehearsed the shower scene with warm water several times for several days.  On the final cut, he substituted ice-cold water to make Janet's shock more realistic.  Janet said she never forgave him for that.


----------



## jujube (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh, I forgot about "The House on Haunted Hill" with Vincent Price.  The scene with the hanged woman outside the window with the rope snaking through the bars and wrapping around the heroine's ankles had me sleeping with a light on at the age of 12.  It was magnificently cheesy, though.  Typical Vincent Price schtick......


----------



## win231 (Apr 17, 2021)

jujube said:


> Oh, I forgot about "The House on Haunted Hill" with Vincent Price.  The scene with the hanged woman outside the window with the rope snaking through the bars and wrapping around the heroine's ankles had me sleeping with a light on at the age of 12.  It was magnificently cheesy, though.  Typical Vincent Price schtick......


Yeah, that was something.  I also liked that walking skeleton.
And Price saying, _"My love, you didn't know while you were playing your little game of murder, I was playing too."_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2021)

I still enjoy some of the comedy thrillers with Abbott and Costello, Leo Gorcey, Edmund Lincoln Anderson aka Eddie "*Rochester*" Anderson.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 18, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Frank and the boys were awful slow movers to catch humans.
> The best looking monster of that era was 'the Creature from the Black Lagoon.' [best looking   authentic]



  they're multiplying.


----------



## hawkdon (Apr 18, 2021)

The "THING"!!!!!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 18, 2021)

I can't remember the title, but it was about a 50 foot woman, who got zapped in a normal 1950s atomic radiation flick. Bad..........


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 18, 2021)

OMG. We forgot GODZILLA flicks. I loved the way Godzilla yelled (?).


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I can't remember the title, but it was about a 50 foot woman, who got zapped in a normal 1950s atomic radiation flick. Bad..........


Must be this one:


----------



## jerry old (Apr 18, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I can't remember the title, but it was about a 50 foot woman, who got zapped in a normal 1950s atomic radiation flick. Bad..........


You don't like large women (size LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL)?
As it's been said, regarding females fifty feet tall, "That's a lot of woman."


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 18, 2021)

"The Tingler" You could see the string pulling the rubber thing across the floor.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Judycat (Apr 18, 2021)

Why was the 50 ft Woman so angry?
Gah. This is not a riddle. I just want to know.


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2021)

She had a tough time finding clothes that fit properly, apparently.


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Why was the 50 ft Woman so angry?
> Gah. This is not a riddle. I just want to know.


She had a 50 ft. headache.


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Why was the 50 ft Woman so angry?
> Gah. This is not a riddle. I just want to know.


There wasn't enough Midol in the entire state...….


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 18, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> "The Tingler" You could see the string pulling the rubber thing across the floor.



I was going to mention that one..."Scream!  Scream for your lives!"


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 18, 2021)

On  the other hand The Incredible Shrinking Man was actually pretty good.


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Why was the 50 ft Woman so angry?


Ovaries as large a watermelons on the rampage.


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> "The Tingler" You could see the string pulling the rubber thing across the floor.


In our theater, some of the seats were rigged with vibrating devices in the backrest that went off at the "scream for your lives" moment.  I didn't have one of those seats, but there was indeed some screaming!


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2021)

Remember when theaters would have "doctors" or "nurses" stationed in the lobby in case the movie scared someone to death?  It was a big publicity stunt...."this movie is so frightening, we have medical personnel on hand!"


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Apr 18, 2021)

*Plan Nine From Outer Space:







*


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Apr 18, 2021)

*She Demons -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Awful movie ----  but Irish McCalla was awesome (as usual):











When I was a little kid, I fell utterly in love with her.  After all these years, I still feel the same.  *


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Apr 18, 2021)

my favorite Halloween movie:











Awful but Hilarious!


----------

